# your veiws on masterbation



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

does anybody here masterbate? what are your veiws on masterbation? right, wrong, whatever?


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Every guy does it. If they say they don't they're lying.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Aren't you a little too young to be thinkin' about strokin' your pole there lu?


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

The Last Don said:


> Every guy does it. If they say they don't they're lying.


 exactly. I do it if I have to but I much rather get it from a woman


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

does it count as masterbation if your spouse/partner/onenightstand/girlfriend/concubine/harlet/etc. gives you a handjob?


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

its a part of life every one does it even the pope i bet


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

i hear women actually do it more then men do.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

I bet pastor jeff even does it. btw im sure he would have loved this one


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

J_TREAT911 said:


> i hear women actually do it more then men do.


 i dont think thats true. i bet they do but not more then men


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

what is this...master of bation you guys so sparingly talk about?

hhehe JK i do it rarely. my fiance does a lot to replace the jacking


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

STIFFY said:


> I bet pastor jeff even does it. btw im sure he would have loved this one












i am 15 man









i just wanted to get other peoples opinions like in the sex before marrige thread

95% on males masterbate, the other 5% dont have hands :rasp:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

STIFFY said:


> I bet pastor jeff even does it. btw im sure he would have loved this one


 You can bet on it.

What intrigues you soo much for this one Lu?!


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

sweet lu is fifteen how is that young omg most ppl start when there like 10 and start gettin some hormones happenin


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

nvm i guess he wrote taht post same time i did


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I am the master of my domain.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I am the master of my domain.


 and he's not lying..you guys should check out his kung fu grip with hairy palms


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > I am the master of my domain.
> ...



















like everyone already said, everyone does it. i do it rarely because i have a fiance, but sometimes.....







ya know what i'm sayin









Joe


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

the occasonal fondel leads to worser things :laugh:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i dont know what intrugeds me on this one but i was just being a post whore i guess









j/k

dont really know why just did


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I am the master of my domain.


 I am the king of the castle


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

I'm 16... 15-17 and under is young... But not too young for masterbation... LoL

P.S i'm typing with one hand right now. I'm using good o'l baby oil, oh boy its a mess when you explode everywhere.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > I am the master of my domain.
> ...


 i am the ruler of the world









i sorry just wanted to chip in


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

micus said:


> sweet lu is fifteen how is that young omg most ppl start when there like 10 and start gettin some hormones happenin










dont talk about that! my little sister is gonna be 15 in march ... shes too young for this kind of sh*t!!! waaaay to young to be around guys like lu!!! AAAHHHHHH!!!

Is it just me or am I getting old...


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

Lu do us all a favor and get a girl.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

FuZZy said:


> Lu do us all a favor and get a girl.


 Smartest thing I have ever read on this board


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

KingKong said:


> I'm 16... 15-17 and under is young... But not too young for masterbation... LoL
> 
> P.S i'm typing with one hand right now. I'm using good o'l baby oil, oh boy its a mess when you explode everywhere.


 eww


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

KingKong said:


> I'm 16... 15-17 and under is young... But not too young for masterbation... LoL
> 
> P.S i'm typing with one hand right now. I'm using good o'l baby oil, oh boy its a mess when you explode everywhere.












whats wrong with me ruby :sad:


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

sweet lu said:


> KingKong said:
> 
> 
> > I'm 16... 15-17 and under is young... But not too young for masterbation... LoL
> ...


welllll *where* shall I begin...

heh j/k ... guys your age scare me cuz of my little sister ... your all so perverted and fixated on sex... (arent all guys tho...?) ... I dont think she's old enough for all this crap...


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

trust me after a guy learns what sex is that is all he thinks about

i dont know i think i would make a nice b/f if you take away the drugs, sex and all that stuff


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I don't think Lance Armstrong masterbates.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

STIFFY said:


> I bet pastor jeff even does it. btw im sure he would have loved this one


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

I personally view it as wrong, perverted, and nasty. I don't exactly know why, but I do. Perhaps it's because I have the feeling that it's morally wrong, at least with my morals, and I don't think that guys will want to wait till marriage to have sex if they jack off all the time. I think that it is WRONG, NASTY, and I personally will not date a guy and let him jack off while we are together. I think I have a phobia. I don't have anything against you gentlemen that do, but I will never have any of you as boyfriends either. My apologies if anyone is offended. Please PM me with what offends you and I will edit my post. Peace!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

piranhachick said:


> I personally view it as wrong, perverted, and nasty. I don't exactly know why, but I do. Perhaps it's because I have the feeling that it's morally wrong, at least with my morals, and I don't think that guys will want to wait till marriage to have sex if they jack off all the time. I think that it is WRONG, NASTY, and I personally will not date a guy and let him jack off while we are together. I think I have a phobia. I don't have anything against you gentlemen that do, but I will never have any of you as boyfriends either. My apologies if anyone is offended. Please PM me with what offends you and I will edit my post. Peace!


 No way its your opinion. Dont need to change it...it is the truth...well most of it anyway


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

piranhachick said:


> I personally view it as wrong, perverted, and nasty. I don't exactly know why, but I do. Perhaps it's because I have the feeling that it's morally wrong, at least with my morals, and I don't think that guys will want to wait till marriage to have sex if they jack off all the time. I think that it is WRONG, NASTY, and I personally will not date a guy and let him jack off while we are together. I think I have a phobia. I don't have anything against you gentlemen that do, but I will never have any of you as boyfriends either. My apologies if anyone is offended. Please PM me with what offends you and I will edit my post. Peace!


 if thats the way you feel, sorry because your gonna be a lonely girl because every guy you will EVER go out with has jacked his pud more then once


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

ewww, don't speak for all guys. Not all are like that.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

pythonwill said:


> if thats the way you feel, sorry because your gonna be a lonely girl because every guy you will EVER go out with has jacked his pud more then once


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

pythonwill said:


> piranhachick said:
> 
> 
> > I personally view it as wrong, perverted, and nasty. I don't exactly know why, but I do. Perhaps it's because I have the feeling that it's morally wrong, at least with my morals, and I don't think that guys will want to wait till marriage to have sex if they jack off all the time. I think that it is WRONG, NASTY, and I personally will not date a guy and let him jack off while we are together. I think I have a phobia. I don't have anything against you gentlemen that do, but I will never have any of you as boyfriends either. My apologies if anyone is offended. Please PM me with what offends you and I will edit my post. Peace!
> ...


 I used to know someone who never did it. Yeah it may be rare...but there are guys out there that dont.


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

ya right


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i can use the computer with one hand :laugh:


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

hmmm i remember when i was younger and people would be like you know you jerk off, i'd go all red and deny it, but now if someone asks me, i say "Hell yeah i cuff it" lol
ive noticed that girls get disgusted also when you ask them about it, and always flat out deny ever touching themself's like common were only human you know you've touched yourself at least once


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

piranhachick said:


> I think that it is WRONG, NASTY, and I personally will not date a guy and let him jack off while we are together. I think I have a phobia. I don't have anything against you gentlemen that do, but I will never have any of you as boyfriends either.


 then i guess you wouldn't dat me? 
that because i'm not a guy ofcoarse

no for real though, like miss natt said, you don't need to offer to change your post, that's your opinion, thats what the creater of the post was looking for. speak your mind and if anybody doesn't like your opinion then thats fine, they can just share there's

i personally could care less if guys (or girls) do. A lot of guys i know deffinetly do, I remember first realizing this in health class during the routine discussion of nocturnal emmissions. the guys were saying how they'd never had them, and our health teacher said that's probably because the sperm as released through other means first, like masturbation or other sexual encounters. But i do know more then 1 guy who say they don't. (and i'm not talking about 14-16 year-olds) I mean like 18+. It's just not some guy's thing.
I think girls are the one's that usually tend to hide it more then guys


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

me to

i think it is nasty and gross to wack off but yet you just cant stop once you start and you always start even if you dont want to

just out of curosity what do you wack off, yank the chord, ring the bells, jerk off, kunfu grip, give it a yanky and give me a spanky, makin solders, the mother ship emptys its cargo,







or in other words what do you masterbate to

i have heard all those terms above used many tims at school before :laugh:


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

i do and im good at it too


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> i do and im good at it too


 And you have a wife...


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> i do and im good at it too










but what gets you going, porn, music, your wife or g/f


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

> just out of curosity what do you wack off, yank the chord, ring the bells, jerk off, kunfu grip, give it a yanky and give me a spanky, makin solders, the mother ship emptys its cargo, or in other words what do you masterbate to


sweet lu i would like to add to your list " pulling your goalie"


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> Ms_Nattereri Posted on Feb 12 2004, 09:12 PM
> QUOTE (thoroughbred @ Feb 12 2004, 09:10 PM)
> i do and im good at it too
> 
> And you have a wife...


Now tell me, what will Mr_Nattereri do when you have a "headache"? Or it's when Mother Nature is in town? Or when you're staying up with the Little_Nattereri's and he's feeling frisky?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

14_blast said:


> > Ms_Nattereri Posted on Feb 12 2004, 09:12 PM
> > QUOTE (thoroughbred @ Feb 12 2004, 09:10 PM)
> > i do and im good at it too
> >
> ...










Damn, I can tell someone has thought this through!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

14_blast said:


> > Ms_Nattereri Posted on Feb 12 2004, 09:12 PM
> > QUOTE (thoroughbred @ Feb 12 2004, 09:10 PM)
> > i do and im good at it too
> >
> ...


 BURN!!!!!! :bleh:


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i see this thread being closed soon


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> i see this thread being closed soon


 Why for?!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

NIKE said:


> > just out of curosity what do you wack off, yank the chord, ring the bells, jerk off, kunfu grip, give it a yanky and give me a spanky, makin solders, the mother ship emptys its cargo, or in other words what do you masterbate to
> 
> 
> sweet lu i would like to add to your list " pulling your goalie"


 THANK YOU

if any body else knows more then please add them









drain the main, truoser* snake catchin (*sp.), also there are many more


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > i see this thread being closed soon
> ...


 your here :rasp:


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

actually, the pope is a complete celebate (no self pleasure or stimulation)

he is on a life long journey of self exploration with the idea that he is becoming closer to his creator...

Currently im taking a bio301 class and ive learned....
(sample of 10000)
3/4 of the female population masturbate and the youngest start at 8, the graph is gradual growth, almost like a 45' angle from age/time

males are different. 4/4 males masturbate, and the time of masturbation pretty starts at 7-13 and the graph levels out at the top for the rest of their life...

its normal, if you dont because you dont have desire, you could be... demented... its actually a deep thing that is important to analyze.. if you dont want to reproduce, your a threat tot he population and should be murdered!

btw, masturbation is illegal, being that sodomy is consisting of any sexual activity not involving vaginal/penile penitration... funny huh?

which is another odd question, why wasnt Clinton sue'd for getting oral from monica...









i masturbate if i cant sleep, but my gf takes good care of me for the most part


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

I view masturbation as a learning experience. This is especially true for women. For most women it is unheard of to have an orgasm during intercourse. I think that if women learn how to please themselves and can really get to know what really gets them off then that can be used in the bedroom as well and they and their lovers can have much better sex. I speak from first hand experience (no pun intended) that this works and the results are phenominal. I think the same is true for men so that they can learn to control themselves while in bed. Overall I think that masturbation is a good tool to utilize to get to know yourself and be more comfortable with your body.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

c'mon people what floats your boat. porno, music, hot chics


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Is it masturbation when a gal rides a horse bareback....I'm talking about the 4 legged variety guys.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > i see this thread being closed soon
> ...


 no reason its just funny ass hell
alot of post are gonna be here 
probably see this







alot


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Kreth 10RBP said:


> actually, the pope is a complete celebate (no self pleasure or stimulation)
> 
> he is on a life long journey of self exploration with the idea that he is becoming closer to his creator...
> 
> ...


 So if a girl doesnt want to double click her mouse, she should be murdered because she posses a threat to society for not wanting to reproduce?!? Hmm









I know a lot of sexualy active people that refuse to have children in their life, yet you dont want to get rid of them....









All too confusing now.


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

J_TREAT911 said:


> For most women it is unheard of to have an orgasm during intercourse.


 really







Guess i'm one of the lucky ones


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

here is a link for people who want to know more about masterbation and all that stuff, mainly for guys but there is some for girls,

my sex ed teacher told us to check out the site for home work and this is what got this thread started

male masterbation site


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

sweet lu said:


> c'mon people what floats your boat. porno, music, hot chics


 a chick with a cowboy hat a banana and a beer


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

I've heard the stat is that only 30% of women have experienced an orgasm during intercourse. If you multiply that by the number of people that have sex and how often, it really isn't all that many women.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i wonder why girls dont get orgasims that often during super hot sex :rock:

i like porn the best


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

piranhachick said:


> I personally view it as wrong, perverted, and nasty. I don't exactly know why, but I do. Perhaps it's because I have the feeling that it's morally wrong, at least with my morals, and I don't think that guys will want to wait till marriage to have sex if they jack off all the time. I think that it is WRONG, NASTY, and I personally will not date a guy and let him jack off while we are together. I think I have a phobia. I don't have anything against you gentlemen that do, but I will never have any of you as boyfriends either. My apologies if anyone is offended. Please PM me with what offends you and I will edit my post. Peace!


 the only thing wrong with it is the post masturbation depression :laugh:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Fallenangel0210 said:


> J_TREAT911 said:
> 
> 
> > For most women it is unheard of to have an orgasm during intercourse.
> ...


 Unheard of?!







Who you trying to convince?! Trust me if the guys know how to work it...well...err...


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i think that outkast should change there sound to work it, work it like your lookin at ms natt :rasp:

j/k ms natt


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

I think a lot of it is mental ... they have to feel close to the person and be emotionally involved with them. Also you have to stimulate the right spots and that is a little harder to do on women then it is on men.

eh like i've always said "sh*t i'm great in bed, I get off every time!"


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Fallenangel0210 said:
> 
> 
> > J_TREAT911 said:
> ...










we can't share the secrets, it's a trial and error process guys :nod:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Fallenangel0210 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Fallenangel0210 said:
> ...


 You better hope they dont ask Honda!


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

Its not a damn secret ... its not like its that hard to find ... you just have to learn your angle and keep hittin the right spots ... use the moans as a road map ... thats what i do


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

look up the female pluming of a girl in a book and find out where the n-spot (noonle, the moan zone) is and when you have sex try to see if you if you are getting near it visually in your head


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

J_TREAT911 said:


> you just have to learn your angle and keep hittin the right spots ... use the moans as a road map


can't use those moans if she's gaged.... well anyway, to each her own, right?

and is your girl included in the lucky 30% of women, since you seem to have such good advice


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> look up the female pluming of a girl in a book and find out where the n-spot (noonle, the moan zone) is and when you have sex try to see if you if you are getting near it visually in your head


 hey hun, you dont have to worry about that, since your and your girls relationship is over the phone :rasp:


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

gaged huh? No wonder you are a fallen angel ... J/K :bleh:

If you do it right, gaged or not, you'll know about it


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

Lu, you're all of what...15? Why are you giving all of these guys hints on having sex when you're so young?


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

englishman said:


> its a part of life every one does it even the pope i bet :laugh:


 this is so true








i do it only when my girl is not there, but one time she caught me cause i didn't lock the door and i didn't expect her to get off work early. but its all good i bet you she does it too.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

hes done alot of research through movies :laugh:


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Fallenangel0210 said:


> J_TREAT911 said:
> 
> 
> > you just have to learn your angle and keep hittin the right spots ... use the moans as a road map
> ...


 like them partys with chips dip chains and whips huh


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

As a matter of fact my ex girlfriend to whom I was refering to is able to have orgasms during intercourse. Actually every girl i have been with have been able to have orgasms during intercourse.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

It hard to not cause what can you do if your wife/GF don't look good


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Hypergenix said:


> It hard to not cause what can you do if your wife/GF don't look good


 use a paper bag


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

pythonwill said:


> ya right


 99 percent admit it ..the other percent lie about it :nod:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> Hypergenix said:
> 
> 
> > It hard to not cause what can you do if your wife/GF don't look good
> ...


 hey there man :sad: thats cold


















i know i am 15 but i have done it 5 times and i know a lot about sex even though i am 15. dont know why but i just know a lot about it and i like it


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > Hypergenix said:
> ...


 Youd be suprised how much you DONT know.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

sweet lu said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > Hypergenix said:
> ...


 better than goin solo


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

piranhachick said:


> Lu, you're all of what...15? Why are you giving all of these guys hints on having sex when you're so young?


 and still a V-I-R-G-I-N! Phone sex doesn't count either. Shouldn't you be asleep getting ready for school tomorrow lu.









Do your parents know your up late trying to _do the lu_ to the Spice Channel?


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

all i can say is that my wrists are purty damn strong by now.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> piranhachick said:
> 
> 
> > Lu, you're all of what...15? Why are you giving all of these guys hints on having sex when you're so young?
> ...


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> all i can say is that my wrists are purty damn strong by now.










I've already developed the perfect arch in mines.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

losts0ul916 said:


> piranhachick said:
> 
> 
> > Lu, you're all of what...15? Why are you giving all of these guys hints on having sex when you're so young?
> ...


 all hes getting is scrambled picture and sound :laugh:

i remeber those days :laugh:


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Youd be suprised how much you DONT know.


 Thats why I like older women cuz they are more experienced and willing to share.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> losts0ul916 said:
> 
> 
> > piranhachick said:
> ...










I think lu is still preoccupied with trying to catch a glimpse of the boob. Don't distract him cause he might miss the boobie shot. Squint hard enough and you just might be able to make out where it is lu.

Or in other cases, I'd suggest you just wait til your parents leave the house and check under your parents matresses for your Dad's secret stash.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i have the house to my slef you idoit, my parents went oin their second honeymoon and left me here along







so there is nothing to do but hang with you nerds :rasp:

and it wasnt phone ether man, real intercourse









common daddy what are your veiws on yankin


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> i do and im good at it too


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

damn i thought the spice channel was my little secret

and to who ever it was who said they have a 15 year old younger sister, trust me i go to school with em everyday and there not innocent , and also to who ever it was who said wakin off was eveil and disgustin and stuff ,, i say if u dont your goin against nature like common ive seen monkeys do it at the zoo.


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

*Puts ont he ol' honest cap*

It took me about... 30 or so real sex experiences with my gf of 19 months to get her off... and alot of help from the ol' best girlfriend whojust happens to be bisexual and proud to display it in my presence with her naked friends and toys (OMG MAJOR FRACTION!!!!!














)

anyway, remember gents, there are 3 forms of female orgasm ranking in this order by pleasure.

1.(best) Gspot, persistent, yet slowly paced strokes over the females inner prostate which lies just just in and up, about 1-2.5 inches depending ont he caliber of the girl







*imagine your palm on the outer labia majora (the big lips) and your middle finger forcing itself in a hook in the attempt to touch your palm... thats the spot, now hit it with your penis over and over!








-When your lady goes, and your not sure, check to see if she discharges by feeling the slipperyness of the once not so lubricated glory hole.(the fluid is not toxic, nor is it dirty, its actually a guide for your penis, take advantage of it(dont recycle it for gods sake))
***-This is an expert orgasm, if you can achieve this







, and be sure to give her a few seconds of rest after, her muscles will be VERY sore for the first few seconds... kind of like guys right after ejaculation.









2. introitus orgasm (most commonly occured in normal coitus(sex))- mello movement of the penis (or object for you Toy freaks out there) through the vaginal canal, forcing the rugae to spread with each thrust. DO NOT FORGET, THE FIRST 1/3 OF THE FEMALE VAGINA IS THE SENSITIVE PART, ANYTHING PAST 3''''s IN CAN dAMAGE THE CERVIX AND CAUSE BLEEDING/BRUISING AND IF NOT TAKEN CARE OF, INFECTIONS. (no discharge)

3. Ye' Ol' Clitoral massage- Most intense orgasm, but rated as the worst. the clitoris is a jampacked nerve head full of pleasure soon to be released... Work it slow, and use the clitoral hood as a safenet so you dont damage/hurt the female in the process, its VERY sensitive... my favorite method is using one lip of the labia majora to pad the side and stroke it slowly *Lube is always a +*









I bet ill be writing a HOW TO: Oral Sex tomorrow :laugh:

btw, if im incorrect, please do inform me, and remember everyone is different, but most are similiar









Hi, my names mark and im addicted to predatory fish and pleasing my lover.
My Mugshot on P-Fury!


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

forgot to mention, Not all women are Gspot squirters... only the truly gifted









thats a quote from my sexuality teacher, dont hate me for being honest!~!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

FuZZy said:


> Lu do us all a favor and get a girl.


 I think that is great advice!


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

kreth thats the fuckin best adive ive had ever well now i know when the time comes


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

isnt this weird, i have sex ed on my comp and then have to go to school to learn about it again


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

LMAO! 









Sex Ed wasent as informative in my school when we had it









all we got to learn about was the basic biological in and out , puberty and preventive methods and diseases. lol


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Coming from a woman's point of view, I'd say that the "don juan" post above isn't very in tune. It definately sounds like it's coming from a guy who thinks he's a sex machine.

You say that there are three distinct types of orgasms...that is a very debated subject. Some people say there are three, some two, some say there is only one type. I'm the latter. Some orgasms may be stonger than others, but I think they're all based on the same thing...they can just be brought on by various forms of stimuli...just like certain guys can orgasm by various forms. To prove my point, orgasm can be attained though stimulation of all three of places that Kreth mentioned at the same time (generally, girl on top position achieves this, even without hands), so what kind of orgasm would you call that?

The only way I can suggest becoming a good lover, is getting to know a single person. I know plenty of guys that claim to bed down with different chicks every day and also claim to be orgasm giving machines. I highly doubt it. Staying with someone for an extended amount of time (more than just a few months) is the best way to experience ultimate pleasure because you can get to know that person's body inside and out, and vice versa. You know what drives them crazy and they can do the same. I've been with my b/f for five years and sex has gotten better through the years (not that it was bad to begin with), but where else can it go when you know someone so well? I'll admit that when we first met, it was awkward and uncomfortable at times, because we didn't know each other (ya know, as well as we know each other now) and we were both more interested in putting on a show than anything else. We were also more concerned about our own pleasure than in each other's. Changing those ways of thinking over time as we stayed together changed sex completely around. Anyone that doesn't admit being like that in a new relationship is lying. I'm only being honest and up front.


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

Well said Draco.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2004)

piranhachick said:


> I personally view it as wrong, perverted, and nasty. I don't exactly know why, but I do. Perhaps it's because I have the feeling that it's morally wrong, at least with my morals, and I don't think that guys will want to wait till marriage to have sex if they jack off all the time. I think that it is WRONG, NASTY, and I personally will not date a guy and let him jack off while we are together. I think I have a phobia. I don't have anything against you gentlemen that do, but I will never have any of you as boyfriends either.


I've dated a few girls who felt that way. One girl was adamantly against masterbation because her psychologist told her she was a "love addict" and it was bad her for psychologically -so she inferred that it's bad for everyone. (I'm so glad to be rid of her :smile: )

I think it's dillusional for a girl to believe that a guy doesn't 'pleasure himself'. All guys do and the few who say they don't are either lying or having serious psychological or physiological problems that interfere with this normal activity.

The important thing is to respect your partners views on it. If they're turned off by it, then keep it on the down-low.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

only when my fiancee isn't home....which is very rare...because she gets off of work before me.

it's like a duty...as soon as she leaves to go shopping on a saturday or something, i grab the porn, some tissue, and whack away.

get the porn suckers bet..there is a really hot ***** 3 way..works every time!


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> dracofish Posted on Feb 13 2004, 05:46 AM .... I've been with my b/f for five years and sex has gotten better through the years (not that it was bad to begin with), but where else can it go when you know someone so well? ...


Dracofish, I don't mean any disrespect towards you, with that said, I'd like to share this joke with you:

A Georgia woodpecker and a Kentucky woodpecker were arguing about which state had the toughest trees. The Georgia woodpecker said that they had a tree that no woodpecker could peck. The Kentucky woodpecker challenged him and promptly pecked a hole in the tree with no problem. The Georgia woodpecker was in awe. The Kentucky woodpecker then challenged the Georgia woodpecker to peck a tree in Kentucky that was absolutely un-peckable. The Georgia woodpecker expressed confidence that he could do it and accepted the challenge. After flying to Kentucky, the Georgia woodpecker successfully pecked the tree with no problem. The two woodpeckers were now confused. How is it that the Kentucky woodpecker was able to peck the Georgia tree and the Georgia woodpecker was able to peck the Kentucky tree when neither one was able to peck the tree in their own state? After much woodpecker pondering, they both came to the same conclusion: Your pecker is always harder when you're away from home.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

14_blast said:


> Your pecker is always harder when you're away from home.


 Tell that to my b/f...I must be doing something right...









That and we believe in respecting each other. We've decided that if either wants to pursue other things, then we owe it to each other to talk about it. Like he has said many times in the past, if he wanted to get other girls, he could, but he doesn't want to. He loves me, and if he ever wanted to be with someone else, he respects me too much to do it behind my back. I owe him the same.

Thankfully, we've never had to take our relationship to such extremes because we have such a good one. We have the same interests and views on a lot of subjects and we can do everything together.

As far as my views on masturbation...almost everybody does it...it's a natural thing to do with our bodies.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2004)

14_blast said:


> Your pecker is always harder when you're away from home.












It reminds me of the actor Hugh Grant, who left his super-model girlfriend at home and picked up the grossest, scariest-looking hooker in LA. Then he got arrested

For guys, it's all about 'new and different.'


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > i do and im good at it too
> ...


 whats ur point? its natural aint nothing wrong with it if u have a gf or wife now u cant anymore? lol believe ill bet my life more than 50% of ppl do it just cause ur in that other 50 who isnt comfortable with ur sexuality its normal ppl get over it sheesh plus fellas 1/2 these girls saying i dont do it or its nasty and bad are probably the same girls in highschool who said suck dick? ewwwww its nasty but .......... well we know the rest just like that thing with the girls whos parents are so over protective they cant do anything then when they get a taste of life they lose their friggin mind lol


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > i do and im good at it too
> ...


 wife,porn thats it unless dreaming of xenon counts lmao


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

J_TREAT911 said:


> I view masturbation as a learning experience. This is especially true for women. For most women it is unheard of to have an orgasm during intercourse. I think that if women learn how to please themselves and can really get to know what really gets them off then that can be used in the bedroom as well and they and their lovers can have much better sex. I speak from first hand experience (no pun intended) that this works and the results are phenominal. I think the same is true for men so that they can learn to control themselves while in bed. Overall I think that masturbation is a good tool to utilize to get to know yourself and be more comfortable with your body.


 im glad u said this i ddint feel like typoing the obvious thx he said it the best most woman who cant orgasm is cause they dont know how themselves leanrt ur body and enjoy it then when u have a man help him enjoy ur body and yall both orgasm


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

J_TREAT911 said:


> As a matter of fact my ex girlfriend to whom I was refering to is able to have orgasms during intercourse. Actually every girl i have been with have been able to have orgasms during intercourse.


 suuure lol naw its possibel my wife does everytime unless its early in the morning she has to get ready for work and im poking her in the back with me toffee stick and shes like come on "n****" make it quick lmao other than that its quite easy then again were married and have explored every peice of our bodies plus im the tp i got skillz man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > mr.freez said:
> ...


 how much u know? probably not as much as u think stop hatin and double click ur mouse lol


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

REMEMBER IF YOU SHAKE IT MORE THAN TWICE YOUR PLAYING WITH IT


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

thoroughbred said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > thoroughbred said:
> ...


 Move over Nate!!!


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Oh yeah You gotta whack it if you have no GF, If you do only do when she's away. Good Ol Palmala Handerson and Wristina, They never leave you!


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Don't forget Rosie Palm and her 5 sisters.


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

> To prove my point, orgasm can be attained though stimulation of all three of places that Kreth mentioned at the same time (generally, girl on top position achieves this, even without hands), so what kind of orgasm would you call that?


That would be number 1, not alot of girls can hit that by themselves, GOOD FOR YOU!

anyway, i find it odd that you openly jump to bash my knowledge draco...

my information comes from personal experience and an actual college course.
all i can really say in my defense is this, everyone is different, orgasms are always going to be more intense that others, or vis a versa, but generally, thats how they stand.

all im saying is that im very confident with my performance in bed, and even without getting to know my partner, i could get em off the first time just through #2... dont hate me for posting my beliefs!!!!!


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> dracofish
> Posted: Feb 13 2004, 08:09 AM
> Report Post Quote Post
> 
> ...


dracofish, I bet you must be an expert in the art of kegels


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

Round of beers for Kegals









and hold and release and hold and release, THATS IT WORK THOSE KEGALS


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

kegals sound like a good idea but it requirs so much work
















i dont know it all but i know some of it. at least i know what ms natt likes


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Personally, I don't really car what other people do with themselves. I use to. It helped me get to bed sometimes, but I seemed 2wice as lazy when I did. I eventually just stopped. After a week of quitting I completely forgot about it (back when I was like 16). There also is a theory that if you masterbate a lot it lowers your testosterone, which is needed to build muscle. Besides, I don't need to, I have a gf anyways.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

The Last Don said:


> Every guy does it. If they say they don't they're lying.


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

A very inapropriate thread.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

spank it all you want sweet lu


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> spank it all you want sweet lu


 and whats your imput HARLEY when your girl goes out of town


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Masterbation is healthy and should not be condemned.









And in actuality almost every guy starrts around 11 or 12 I think....just to pass the time when nothing good on t.v or you played all your video games.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i am waiting for one of DonH's super smart post :laugh:

we learned today in school that everyone grows up much faster then they did a long time ago. girls are having their periods at the ages of 10 where before it was like 15. also guys now stop growing even before high school ends for them where as 30 years ago it was that guys were still growing in college.

i think my teacher blamed it on the drugs that they feed cows and the medcins that we take


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > spank it all you want sweet lu
> ...


I bang as many Dope females out as I can ....Catch-up son......
Naw but on the real , there aint nothing wrong with it , i personnally like to watch other women perform masturbation on me while their mouth is going up and down and all around my shaft..........







Then you can explode in there mouth instead of your toilet......









Side note*
Call me when you turn 18 ...we'll see if we can take you out and make you a man!!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Side note*
> Call me when you turn 18 ...we'll see if we can take you out and make you a man!!


 i am not gay HARLEY so maybe X can take my spot :rasp:

i think lso what you descibe was oral sex not masterbation :rock:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Side note*
> ...


 Young man , you will learn when you grow up alittle that masturbation is included in ORAL as well IF THE CHICK KNOWS HOW TO TAKE CARE OF YOU , shoot you may even get yo nads licked ....who knows......But if a woman wants to really take care of her man .she jacks a brotha off when she is performing oral ......Not just oral.
Man you got alot to learn


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i wish i could stop laffing

there is no smilies to express how hard i am laffing right now


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Lu, you should listen to Mr. Harley more often. When getting some head try and get your balls licked or even get her to give you a hummer.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

STIFFY said:


> Lu, you should listen to Mr. Harley more often. When getting some head try and get your balls licked or even get her to give you a hummer.


 you know what you are right :nod:

they think it is masterbation when you re really geting a blow job









man that is smart


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> they think it is masterbation when you re really geting a blow job


 No its not ..
Masturbation is masturbation...With yourself....

Im just saying that its better to have a girl do it for you , and I gave emphasis on what SHE should do while she is helping you masturbate..........Its better when a female can lend a "Helping Hand, "If ya know what I Mean".......


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

badforthesport said:


> J_TREAT911 said:
> 
> 
> > i hear women actually do it more then men do.
> ...


 nope, its a fact, they do. I caught my girl doing it twice in a day before, once in the bathroom during a bath and the other right before we went out to dinner......AND she's told me that on average girls DO masturbate more than guys. Face it gentlemen, females are hornier than guys!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> badforthesport said:
> 
> 
> > J_TREAT911 said:
> ...


 Your a lucky man


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

FuZZy said:


> Lu do us all a favor and get a girl.


 or an inflatable chick.....i hear they have a vibrating option to them now


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> 
> 
> > badforthesport said:
> ...


 nope, not lucky....i just try my best to keep her happy. I think im the bitch in this relationship :laugh:














....besides, the return benefit is great!







:bleh:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Spike,
What did she say when you caught her ?

Did she have an odd look on her face?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Fallenangel0210 said:
> 
> 
> > J_TREAT911 said:
> ...


 is Karen talking out of experience? Gee Karen, i thought you were still behind those gates?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Spike,
> What did she say when you caught her ?
> 
> Did she have an odd look on her face?


 i didn't say a damn thing, i just watched......i swear to god, she had the greatest kodak moment look on her face, followed by a the reddest blushing i saw in my life. It was the cutest and quite sexiest thing i ever saw, i mean hell, i was friggin turned on by it. She had that shower head doing weird things.........














....i hope to god she never sees me post this.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Spike,
> ...


Very Nice .....

Got any pics









*Sweet lu*
Whats wrong tiger ....Cant play with the Big Boys????? You Bowing Out ?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Very Nice .....
> 
> Got any pics


 yes i do in fact, its in the 'show your mugshot' thread....the thing is we're not dating anymore







:sad: ....Marine Corps got in the way, now im just seeing another girl....christine is doing fine now, she's actually dating a marine guy stationed out there


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Very Nice .....
> ...


 Link please....


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i just went of the internet man to get some dinner you

i havnt ate since yesterday at lunch time cause my parnets arent home to fix me my happy meals
















i have some se stories (5 of them) but i dont do and tell :bleh:


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> i just went of the internet man to get some dinner you
> 
> i havnt ate since yesterday at lunch time cause my parnets arent home to fix me my happy meals
> 
> ...


 What stories? The ones of you walking in on Grandma taking a shower?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


 http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/index.php?showtopic=1973&st=810

she's the asian girl in all white.....she kinda stands out....


----------



## gar-master (Dec 29, 2003)

STIFFY said:


> I bet pastor jeff even does it. btw im sure he would have loved this one


 LMAO LMAO LMAO LMAO LMAO LMOA LMAO LMAO








BY THE WAY DID THAT GUY LEAVE ?


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

all i can say is that i have not laughed this hard in a very long time,thanks to all


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Kreth 10RBP said:


> > To prove my point, orgasm can be attained though stimulation of all three of places that Kreth mentioned at the same time (generally, girl on top position achieves this, even without hands), so what kind of orgasm would you call that?
> 
> 
> That would be number 1, not alot of girls can hit that by themselves, GOOD FOR YOU!
> ...


I'm not saying you're wrong, but I am saying that there are just as many supposed "experts" that will argue that there is only one type of orgasm instead of three. From what I've gathered, you are a man, not a woman, so how is it possible to know what it feels like when a girl hits orgasm? And how is it your supposed type #1 if orgasm is attained through intercourse and stimulation of all three "types?" I'm still a believer that an orgasm is an orgasm, some just feel better than others.

I also didn't say that you aren't a Don Juan, but from what I've seen, most guys that think and talk like they are, are just that...all talk. Some women can fake so well that they rival the best movie stars!

And as for anyone that has said that a woman can't attain orgasm though intercourse just hasn't been able to witness that remarkable experience yet. My b/f gets to every time...


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

dracofish, you and your b/f are truly meant for each other


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

dracofish said:


> I also didn't say that you aren't a Don Juan, but from what I've seen, most guys that think and talk like they are, are just that...all talk. Some women can fake so well that they rival the best movie stars!


 so am i just all talk?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

physco 1 said:


> all i can say is that i have not laughed this hard in a very long time,thanks to all












i swear some of the things said are ether funny or mean or whatever :bleh:

i am just gonna sit back at look at all the post people make and laff really hard


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Man this thread is funny


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Fallenangel0210 is easy to get :rasp:


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

14_blast said:


> I don't think Lance Armstrong masterbates.


 lol... that was a low blow.. no pun intended


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> > I also didn't say that you aren't a Don Juan, but from what I've seen, most guys that think and talk like they are, are just that...all talk. Some women can fake so well that they rival the best movie stars!
> ...


 I dunno, why do you ask? Any doubts?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

14_blast said:


> dracofish, you and your b/f are truly meant for each other


 I don't quite get at what you're trying to say, or if there are any underlying insults. Maybe it's just that I have a mondo headache right now and not much is getting through...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

ViBE said:


> A very inapropriate thread.


 god forbid people might want to discuss this. Some of this stuff is 10X better than public school sex ed!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

they never teach this stuff in Sex Ed









maybe we should start a pfury sex ed forum


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

STIFFY said:


> I bet pastor jeff even does it. btw im sure he would have loved this one


 I'll take that bet, I say 99.9% he does not!


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

> I'm not saying you're wrong, but I am saying that there are just as many supposed "experts" that will argue that there is only one type of orgasm instead of three. From what I've gathered, you are a man, not a woman, so how is it possible to know what it feels like when a girl hits orgasm? And how is it your supposed type #1 if orgasm is attained through intercourse and stimulation of all three "types?" I'm still a believer that an orgasm is an orgasm, some just feel better than others.


dracofish, im mad at you for bashing my snakehead video thread, so i will be brief.









According to 2 sources, girlfriend and sexuality teacher, there are a definate 3 types of orgasms.

an orgasm is an orgasm, but its not possible to have all 3 or 2 at once.

Clitoral stimulation during intercourse is a clitoral orgasm, not stimulation orgasm.

if you see it a different way, or have experienced differently, say so. if not, dont give corrupt criticism


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I do see it in a different way...that's what I said. Do you have problems with words? I never said that you can have three orgasms at one time. I said that an orgasm is an orgasm (basically contractions of muscle), which results through stimulation. To believe that if you touch just the clitoris results in a a clitoral orgasm is wrong to me. Sure, it's an orgasm, but it's an orgasm brought on by clitoral stimulation, not a "clitoral orgasm." Your clitoris doesn't orgasmate...it brings on an orgasm by being stimulated. The same goes for the other erogenous zones of the body.

As for your being upset by the SH video, boo hoo. You're the person that said that it'll max out at 26"...so you're the one who f'd up there...not me. LOL!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i think we might have to do intensive testing to really find out if there are 3 types of orgasims that a girl can reach by the guy









i think i might have to be a tester to see, anyone else want to join in to test out these 2 theroys


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> dracofish Posted on Feb 13 2004, 10:04 PM
> QUOTE (14_blast @ Feb 13 2004, 11:44 PM)
> dracofish, you and your b/f are truly meant for each other
> 
> I don't quite get at what you're trying to say, or if there are any underlying insults. Maybe it's just that I have a mondo headache right now and not much is getting through...


dracofish, there's no underlying insult at all, if you think there was, I apologize if you took it the wrong way


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Am I gay?

I get very aroused when I think of this one man........the little man in the boat


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

lol! this almost sounds like a co-ed locker room


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

> As for your being upset by the SH video, boo hoo. You're the person that said that it'll max out at 26"...so you're the one who f'd up there...not me. LOL!


So your saying you have found a witness that will contest to his snakehead getting over 26'' in just a tank? its a proven fact that some animals will grow only to a certain percent of their max size, and frankly, seeing that there is no evident facts or information on one growing very large, its still up in the air. you dont care for one, remember that.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Kreth 10RBP said:


> > As for your being upset by the SH video, boo hoo. You're the person that said that it'll max out at 26"...so you're the one who f'd up there...not me. LOL!
> 
> 
> So your saying you have found a witness that will contest to his snakehead getting over 26'' in just a tank? its a proven fact that some animals will grow only to a certain percent of their max size, and frankly, seeing that there is no evident facts or information on one growing very large, its still up in the air. you dont care for one, remember that.


Why don't you go read what I said in the actual thread...









I said I've seen at least a dozen Reds over 30" in length in a store setting (in too small of tanks), some pushing 36", so obviously your "proven facts" aren't facts at all...


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

Have you ever done it so much you were sore


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

dracofish said:


> Kreth 10RBP said:
> 
> 
> > > As for your being upset by the SH video, boo hoo. You're the person that said that it'll max out at 26"...so you're the one who f'd up there...not me. LOL!
> ...


 you still havent shown that they were raised in the store. this isnt abuot the thread topic, lets take it to PMs, unless your into making a scene.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Kreth 10RBP said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> > Kreth 10RBP said:
> ...


LOL, you're the one that brought it up...LOL

Oh, where do you think they were raised? A lake? A river? An aquarium? First off, I live in Connecticut...Snakeheads can't survive a winter here. Second, no public aquariums around here have Snakeheads...and if they did, why would any of their fish end up in a fish store? Obviously they were purchased by people that couldn't care for them and there they were...being raised in too small of a tank and still pushing 3 feet in length...


----------



## Den (Jan 25, 2004)

IF IT FEALS GOOD DO IT!!!


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

i guess ignorance is bliss.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Kreth 10RBP said:


> i guess ignorance is bliss.


 Guess so...


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

necessary and I enjoy it, lol


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Xtremek43 said:


> Have you ever done it so much you were sore


 i did it so hard i left her sore


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> Xtremek43 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever done it so much you were sore
> ...


 You little VIRGIN ass, quit making up sh*t!


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

*jerk* *jerk* *jerk* *squirt* *spray*


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> *jerk* *jerk* *jerk* *squirt* *spray*


 what only 3 jerks :rasp:


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

dracofish said:


> USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> 
> 
> > dracofish said:
> ...


 no. no doubts at all. i was just trying to be a smartass.


----------

